# OMG, this company is charging $19 a sheet.



## robertpaint (Oct 7, 2007)

As I said in my other thread; if someone offers me a drywall job, I usually take it. I price my jobs at roughly $28 a sheet.

Well, I gave a bid for an interior job to an HO. I charged her $15,485. Because I'm doing the paint, I gave her a "discount." Well, she showed me the other bids and the lowest bidder gave her a price for $10,500. That's about $19 a sheet.

I went to check this company out and they have a nice office with a receptionist.

How on Earth can a company stay in business with an office, receptionist, vehicles, etc charging $19 a sheet?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Illegal aliens


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Illegal aliens


No, more correctly, it probably would be, Illegal Alien Subcontractors.

Illegal subs by the IRS definition also.

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

That's 40 cents per square foot. We get 50 cents to paint it. To put it in perspective. MOPAINT , Moab, Utah


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

robertpaint said:


> As I said in my other thread; if someone offers me a drywall job, I usually take it. I price my jobs at roughly $28 a sheet.
> 
> Well, I gave a bid for an interior job to an HO. I charged her $15,485. Because I'm doing the paint, I gave her a "discount." Well, she showed me the other bids and the lowest bidder gave her a price for $10,500. That's about $19 a sheet.
> 
> ...


 
I met a guy at el cheapo on the dry wall isle, he asked me where to get cheaper dry wall. I told him that it doesn't get much lower. (it was about $7 a sheet). Anyway he then asked me what I charged per sheet and I told him about $26-30. his mouth dropped, he had bid a commercial job at 7.50 a board. I said "well you covered your materials".


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I met a guy at el cheapo on the dry wall isle, he asked me where to get cheaper dry wall. I told him that it doesn't get much lower. (it was about $7 a sheet). Anyway he then asked me what I charged per sheet and I told him about $26-30. his mouth dropped, he had bid a commercial job at 7.50 a board. I said "well you covered your materials".


ROFLMAO!
You got to love those people!


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

get elected to congress!!


----------



## mgiovanni (Mar 25, 2008)

*Drywall lowball*

If you lived in Chicago and spoke fluent Polish, you could have bid that job for about $15 per sheet including taping and primer. There's no shortage of $6 per hour immigrant sheet rockers who's finished work is as perfect as you'll ever get AND without hardly any sanding. They wear street clothes, stand on folding chairs to reach high ceilings, drink gallons of Red Bull, work 12 hour days and sleep in storage containers. When the job is finished they kiss your behind and go home. You can't compete where there's no real regulation enforcement. This is why I'm strictly a plumbing contractor. 

:furious:M.G.


----------



## amanandhisvan (Aug 20, 2006)

robertpaint said:


> As I said in my other thread; if someone offers me a drywall job, I usually take it. I price my jobs at roughly $28 a sheet.
> 
> Well, I gave a bid for an interior job to an HO. I charged her $15,485. Because I'm doing the paint, I gave her a "discount." Well, she showed me the other bids and the lowest bidder gave her a price for $10,500. That's about $19 a sheet.
> 
> ...


$2.00 an hour including dumbster to sleep in, loaf of bread and water for a ten man crew!!! Thats how they have a nice office, receptionist and new vehicles!!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe they purchase truckloads of rock at disc price


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

No joke I saw a demolition company drop a container in someones driveway and as soon as the wheels hit, five guys jumped over the top with tools.

Serious as a heart attack.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

We charge about $48 to supply ,hang, and finish a 12' sheet. Outta Pa, and compete with clowns charging $10-14 a sheet. One guy asked me how I could get it, simple  just charge it. It will do us all some good. Most guys will charge less maybe after reading this response cause he wants to beat my price, well ur a selfish prick, blame urself for your poverty clown! The money is there, might get a few less jobs, but u get better jobs and their well worth it, the way it should be. So jack up your prices boys:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Drywall Swine said:


> We charge about $48 to supply ,hang, and finish a 12' sheet. Outta Pa, and compete with clowns charging $10-14 a sheet. One guy asked me how I could get it, simple just charge it. It will do us all some good. Most guys will charge less maybe after reading this response cause he wants to beat my price, well ur a selfish prick, blame urself for your poverty clown! The money is there, might get a few less jobs, but u get better jobs and their well worth it, the way it should be. So jack up your prices boys:thumbsup:


Good thinking, Drywall Swine! Couldn't agree with you more. Today a contractor ask me if my bid for this house was still good. I couldn't remember the bid. He said it was from last Feb. No the bid isn't any good. I've gone up a couple times since then. He said others were less. So, what's your point? I am doing the job. No drugs, no alcohol, no chasing around. We are clean and charge more than those others and get the work. They respect you when you charge a decent rate and drive a decent truck and live in a decent house. 
You just can't low ball all of the time. Nothing like shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Centenario (Apr 22, 2008)

I can beleive $18 a sheet easy. There are a lot of guys... illegal AND legal (don't kid yourself) willing to do it piece work... $9 to hang, $9 to tape. Complete. With the new build residential marked tanked, lots of guys are looking to put food on their table any way they can.

If you work the numbers based on a 48sf sheet at 38 boards per day... $17 an hour for the hanger, same for the taper. And a lot of those jobs are off the books, or the guy paying the wages is 1099ing the workers, and letting them sweat the tax burden down the road.


----------



## BuriedHammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Centenario said:


> I can beleive $18 a sheet easy. There are a lot of guys... illegal AND legal (don't kid yourself) willing to do it piece work... $9 to hang, $9 to tape. Complete.


I agree. A drywall guy here is charging $15/board to hang and finish. Him and a 1099'd helper do all the work, both American. Basically he's competing with the Mexicans ($8 to hang, $5 to finish), others guys are charging $25-$35


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

There's a reputable company in my area that beat us out on a similar project scope as the OP mentioned. Our price: $18K. Their price $11K.

I heard from our drywall supplier, that is because they sub out all the work now. Example, they pay $4 a sheet to hang. I was hanging S/R in the 80's at $10-$12/board.

hmmmm.....I wonder who would work for that cheap?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I would have to be awfully hungry to work for that. Hard to compete against those morons!! They destroy the market for those of us trying to pay our taxes, insurance and be legal! If everybody would keep their rates where they should be, we could all make a living instead of work from one job to the next just to pay the drywall distribution center.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank the illegal supporters. I know a guy who had two 2 story high ranch house rocked including materials $10,000. You can also thank all the contractors who taught these illegals the skills ,while paying them ****, now its pay time. 

They now have the skills and certainly the work force to annihilate you and me as far as work is concerned, how do they charge so little ? well lets see they were paid 60-70 a day before and manged to get by, now as a business owners (legal or not) They can certainly afford to work for lets say $100 a day and be the happiest man on the planet. a 30% increase in pay is fairly large. 

We reap what we sow. ( our self-destruction).


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very well said NYWOODWIZARD! Too much of our society has turned lazy and it is easier to hire them to do our work and now look. They are glad to do our work. I have had many call and say you just stay home and relax and I'll do your work and you get paid and pay me whatever you want. Yep, then next week I don't have any work and they have it all. Fine shape I'm in, sitting home "relaxing". BROKE and no work. Brilliant!!


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

The situation here in Ohio is that bad. Hanging crews are getting .8/ft and they want to finish for.10! I'm on the phone all day looking for good contractors who atleast pay .20 to finish. Believe me-it's rough here.:furious:


----------

